# Burton Hunt Lincolnshire



## SillySausage (25 February 2010)

Does anybody know how I can get hold of the remaining meet dates? Friends have let me down with getting them for me ...


----------



## spacefaer (25 February 2010)

try ringing the secretary! 

http://www.mfha.org.uk/directory/burton-hunt/view/lincolnshire/


----------



## HelloSunshine (28 February 2010)

Hello! I'm afraid there are just 2 days remaining!  Bad times... Wednesday is at Torksey Lock and Saturday is at Jarvis Hill... Were you out this Saturday? They had a very good day. I'm very sad... xxx


----------



## combat_claire (28 February 2010)

Given that Nottingham Sabs have been very active in Lincolnshire recently and visited the Blankney and the Burton I can't think that the hunt would be very happy to have their meets broadcast across a forum that anyone with an internet connection can access. I'm not suggesting that the poser of the original question is an anti but why gift them the information when a simple phone call to the secretary will enable the original poster to be checked out before info is shared.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (28 February 2010)

Yes hunt dates put on a public forum is not a good idea, and is not needed as you can ring the secretary!!!  I don't fancy havin antis out all the time!!


----------



## SillySausage (28 February 2010)

Sorry ... was just hoping somebody could point me in the right direction! 

Thank you for the number spacefaer! Bit gutted as I can't do those dates  

Will have to organise it for next year!!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (28 February 2010)

Right direction and numbers are ok!! Just not the poster puttin dates and were really!!! I know some drags do put there meets on web but most foxhound packs are slightly more wary, as antis are a major nuisance!!!


----------



## wench (5 March 2010)

antis can ring the sec just as easily as I can!

Last one is tommorow just down the road from me, not going I'm afraid as horsie off eventing next sat so cant risk shoe falling off or going lame


----------



## combat_claire (5 March 2010)

True, but antis don't generally have references to back them up when asked. 

I have been asked for references and checked out by two packs I wanted to follow with before they would impart any information. The remaining two felt the fact that I had offered references from my master was good enough.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (5 March 2010)

Yes antis can ring the secretarys but secs will try and check out who u r wen ringing, it was more the posting of dates on a public forum that I didn't like, when there is no need!
Shame you are not goin out, would b v good cross country schoolin, and u and horsie would have a brill time!!


----------



## Fantastic_Mr_Fox (6 March 2010)

Cheers for the info. ;-)


----------



## Eagle_day (12 March 2010)

The Burton were indeed visited by the Sheffield antis last Saturday.  While we can't be certain they were tipped off by this forum, to post details of meets here without permission is the height of stupidity.


----------



## combat_claire (12 March 2010)

Eagle_day said:



			The Burton were indeed visited by the Sheffield antis last Saturday.  While we can't be certain they were tipped off by this forum, to post details of meets here without permission is the height of stupidity.
		
Click to expand...

One of those moments when I am unhappy to have been proved right. This is an excellent illustration of why meet dates should not be posted in public.


----------



## wench (12 March 2010)

There isn't/wasn't any jumping on that hunt (except for maybe small log!)


----------



## RunToEarth (15 March 2010)

Sheffield Antis were also out on Saturday but didn't quite catch up with the Blankney. E_D- where were you, and why weren't you about on Saturday evening, you missed a good do!


----------



## wench (22 March 2010)

the same anti's were there last year so I really dont think it's anything to do with whats been on here!


----------



## combat_claire (22 March 2010)

But why gift them information and make their life any easier?


----------

